# Dim area of screen on Acer Timeline- is there a fix?



## gbwillner (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks in advance, this is my first post.

I have an Acer Aspire Timeline 3810T, 14 months old (just past warranty- of course). Anyway, the case around the screen is flimsy, as many of you know. I have taken immaculate care of this thing.... but anyway...

About 1 month ago, I noticed that the bottom right side of the screen was dim relative to the rest of the screen. I think it was caused by pushing the laptop to the back of my desk area, where some cords put pressure on the back of the case. After tinkering for a few days, I was able to completely fix the problem by adding a little pressure on the front (face/screen side) of the case, right below the screen. Every now and then the dim spot would come back, and I would apply a little pressure to the spot and it would go away.

Today, the spot came back. I applied pressure to the magic spot... and the spot grew bigger. I tried again... the bottom left of the screen went dim. I tried again... the screen went black. Rebooting resulted in the status quo (dim spot on the right side). The dim spot on the bottom left now comes and goes as I apply pressure, but the bottom right side is dim with a slight gradient, and takes up ~1/6 of the screen. It is really annoying.

I think something is just loose, but I wanted to check with people who know more than me before doing exploratory surgery on my laptop. Is this a problem that can be fixed, or do I need a new monitor? Is this a death throws for my monitor?

Thanks again!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello gbwillner and welcome to TSF,

There is likely an issue with the display. The best thing to do right now is romove the display assembly, split the bezel and back cover, make sure there is no damage to the lcd panel. Also you can check to see if there is any object applying pressure to the affected section of the screen.


----------



## gbwillner (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

I disassembled the LCD housing and found that I could fix the display (all problems) by pushing up on the green controller that is attached to the bottom of the LCD screen. However, after the problem resolves and I put the housing back on, the problem just comes back. It seems like it is a bad connection with the controller and the screen. My temporary fix is to just leave the housing off and push up on the chip whenever the problem arises... Is it safe to peel back the metallic tape around the LCD screen and try to secure the chip better?

Thanks,
G


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi her is the service manual which you can use to guide you http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 3810t 3810tz.pdf if you must remove the tape be very gentle


----------



## gbwillner (Feb 8, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi her is the service manual which you can use to guide you http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 3810t 3810tz.pdf if you must remove the tape be very gentle


 
Thanks!! That material should ship with the computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol try telling the makers that


----------

